# Please help me... Female chocolate lab NEEDS a home.



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I never posted on here about Sadie. She came into our lives a few days after Maxie/Grandma died. We found her in the parking lot of our grocery store. 

She was very dirty, had a collar, no tags... the collar was very worn and tore. The buckle was rusted, we ended up having to cut it off. It was very tight. 

We gave her one of our spare collars, some bedding, food and water and set her up in our garage. She stayed in there (with access to our backyard) for almost a month. Never came in contact with Mojo, I didn't know if she was UTD on anything, or how she'd react around him. 

She's SUPER sweet. I named her Sadie. She loves playing fetch and will greet you with a toy in her mouth.

A wonderful family (or so we thought) we knew adopted her from us. 

Then they noticed she had a tumor-looking thing in one of her front mammary glands. 

They were going to TAKE HER TO A SHELTER. I was like... NO. Geez. Just bring her back here. That's why I didn't take her to a shelter in the first place... I was afraid she'd be put down.

They never got her shots or spayed or ANYTHING. I'm not happy.

Anyway, she's been with us for a few weeks now, but we really have to get her adopted out. 

It's bad. Like... we can't afford to feed three dogs. It's getting extremely difficult. I hate having her separated in the garage like that... but I just worry about her around the dogs. She killed a baby bunny in the garage the other day. (I have NO IDEA how it got in there.) 

She really is sweet. I don't know if I said her name or not... I named her Sadie. 

The whole thing is just a mess. I've seen the power of this forum... please help me. I just don't know what to do anymore. 

I'll upload some pictures.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Pictures (please don't mind the forest of a yard. It's really difficult to mow the lawn with Sadie here. We're also in the middle of putting a concrete path to the pool. We started before Gary lost his job and haven't been able to finish.):













































(LOL, LOVE this picture. How she's posing. It's like... yeah... I'm sexy.)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's a beautiful dog! I don't think you need to separate them... anything she has you've gotten on you. I wish I was there I could get her taken care of and feed her for you.1


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

*bumping for Sadie*

I've sent the link around Jen, hopefully we can find Sadie a home...

In the meantime, I agree with Jenna...if she had something that your dogs could catch, you would have transmitted it to them by now, or you would notice something visibly wrong with her...I say let her inside


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She sure looks like a friendly well adjusted dog, pretty too. Have you contacted a Lab Rescue? I've tried posting for help on a Lab forum before, but they are not as friendly or receptive as GRF is.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Just another thought - I will be going down to Michigan sometime in July to visit Jen, and could potentially transport Sadie across the border (we'd have to look into that, but I'm sure there are some knowledgeable folks on here!) ...if there are any Canadian members who are interested in her!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> She's a beautiful dog! I don't think you need to separate them... anything she has you've gotten on you. I wish I was there I could get her taken care of and feed her for you.1


I never thought about that. Perhaps we'll let them mingle and see how they do. 



mm03gn said:


> *bumping for Sadie*
> 
> I've sent the link around Jen, hopefully we can find Sadie a home...
> 
> In the meantime, I agree with Jenna...if she had something that your dogs could catch, you would have transmitted it to them by now, or you would notice something visibly wrong with her...I say let her inside


Thanks, Melissa. I hope someone can help!!

If they get along I will definitely let her stay in. 



paula bedard said:


> She sure looks like a friendly well adjusted dog, pretty too. Have you contacted a Lab Rescue? I've tried posting for help on a Lab forum before, but they are not as friendly or receptive as GRF is.


From the first day we had her she was sweet! Not shy, not wild... nothing. 

I tried TWO lab rescues! The one I called and they said to email her info and pictures. Never got anything back. The second one I just emailed, no call, and still nothing back. This was a week or so ago. Very disappointing! 

I can't tell you guys how many times I've cried over this. I feel very hopeless.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Just another thought - I will be going down to Michigan sometime in July to visit Jen, and could potentially transport Sadie across the border (we'd have to look into that, but I'm sure there are some knowledgeable folks on here!) ...if there are any Canadian members who are interested in her!


That's true... Oh, I hope we can find someone!! :crossfing

I've tried asking SO MANY PEOPLE around here. But no one wants a dog with a tumor.  

You know... I'm not sure if it IS a tumor. We're like 95% sure it is, though.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> That's true... Oh, I hope we can find someone!! :crossfing
> 
> I've tried asking SO MANY PEOPLE around here. But no one wants a dog with a tumor.
> 
> You know... I'm not sure if it IS a tumor. We're like 95% sure it is, though.


Could it not just be a fatty lump?? I know that labs can get those often - my mom's 11yo chocolate lab has had some lumps since she was a pup...and they stayed the same and have never caused any issues?!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Could it not just be a fatty lump?? I know that labs can get those often - my mom's 11yo chocolate lab has had some lumps since she was a pup...and they stayed the same and have never caused any issues?!


It... COULD be. I don't know, it's really big. It grew since she's been here. 

She's acting totally normal though. I mean... for a lab. Great energy, eats all her food, still playful. 

I taught her a few tricks, too. She's very smart.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> That's true... Oh, I hope we can find someone!! :crossfing
> 
> I've tried asking SO MANY PEOPLE around here. But no one wants a dog with a tumor.
> 
> You know... I'm not sure if it IS a tumor. We're like 95% sure it is, though.


 
Has she been seen by a vet to confirm whether or not it's a tumor? Do you have any idea how old she might be????


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Has she been seen by a vet to confirm whether or not it's a tumor? Do you have any idea how old she might be????


We haven't taken her to a vet. I called the one in town to see if they'd do a quick examination at discount (it sounds bad, but we canNOT afford it) and they were super rude. I'm like... this is why we go out of town for our animals.

As for her age... man, I'm bad at that. Between 3-6 maybe?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mssjenfer*

Mssjenfer


Register on the Lab Forum so you can post Sadie on there. 

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/cross-posts-urgents-f60.html

She is very pretty.
It could be a fatty cyst she has-is it hard or soft?

I agree with the others that said let her meet your dogs.

Which Lab Rescues did you contact?

http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/rescue_search_result.php

http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/rescue_search_result.php

http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/rescue_search_result.php

http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/rescue_search_result.php


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She's a beauty. Have you had her taken in for a heartworm check, fecal check and shots (with my vet it costs about $120 for everything)? Have you had the lump checked (with my vet, it costs around $90)? Even to get her across the border, she needs a clean bill of health. 

Maybe contact a good vet and explain the situation and get a quote. Some vets might be kind enough to give people a break if you explain the situation. The other thing is if you can't afford all of the tests (and I live in Michigan too, so I know how tight everyone is) to maybe set up a collection or way people can chip in and help pay for the tests. The safest way is to set something up with the vet (it has to be a reputable vet that people can verify), and give out his contact information for people to get a hold of him and see what they can do to help. 

You can also go through the humane society for all of those tests at a discounted rate.

The other thing... maybe contact Last Chance and other no kill rescue groups and ask what you can do to see this dog placed in a good home. They may know of a veterinarian who offers services for free or would charge a lower fee. If they know you are willing to be the dog's foster until they can find a good home for her, they might be able to work with you. After the health issues are identified or cleared, they can also screen the dog for temperament. 

I have an unneutered male at home and I've never owned a female, otherwise I would definitely drive up to see her. - I should say though that if she were spayed, I would take her in a heartbeat. From the pictures, she looks young to me, no more than 3 yrs old.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

She sure is a beauty!!
In order to get her across the border she needs a clean bill of health with all her shots. If you want more information about the border you call call the border control they'll give you the imformation, we brought are kitten home almost 2 years ago now from Bangor. 
I hope and pray this works out for the best.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have sent you a pm


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Can you get a pic of her 'tumor'? Maybe someone will recognize a condition they have seen before? Is it one of her mammary glands? Maybe an infection? Can a false pregnancy cause this type of inflammation?

...just throwing out guesses...


----------



## newgrmom (Jun 11, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Just another thought - I will be going down to Michigan sometime in July to visit Jen, and could potentially transport Sadie across the border (we'd have to look into that, but I'm sure there are some knowledgeable folks on here!) ...if there are any Canadian members who are interested in her!


Check out http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/vacation/kbyg/prohibited_restricted.xml#Pets

then click on PETS, there is info about what you need to transport dogs across the boarder.

I hope you can find her a good home, she looks absolutely adorable :


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Luckily, I think mammary tumors usually are benign, so that is a good thing!

I would be willing to donate if we could get some fund going to get her checked out by a vet!! 

I know times are hard Jenn! You're the best for taking her in and doing all you can do.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

To the person who'd take her if she was spayed... why not take her and just get her spayed right away?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> To the person who'd take her if she was spayed... why not take her and just get her spayed right away?


Am I missing something? I didn't see anyone say they would take her if she was spayed - if that's the case, I think we could do some GRF fundraising to get that done...

I think Jen said that people are mostly just concerned with the tumor...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Some in this thread said that... at the end of her long post she said she has an intact male and if this baby was spayed she'd come get her. You can have an unspayed bitch around an intact male as long as you get her spayed before she comes into heat or immediately afterwards


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Megora said:


> I have an unneutered male at home and I've never owned a female, otherwise I would definitely drive up to see her. - I should say though that if she were spayed, I would take her in a heartbeat. From the pictures, she looks young to me, no more than 3 yrs old.


This


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It would certainly help adopting her out, knowing whether or not she is good playing with other dogs. I agree, don't keep them separated anymore... take it slow and easy just like any other dog introductions and preferably on neutral ground, like on a walk, before bringing them all back to the yard and house.

Good luck, she looks like a sweetie!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am trying to find a rescue to take a lab/boxer mix pup that my neighbor no longer wants. It sure is hard. Even with me offering to spay her , get her shots and foster for a few weeks I've not found one.

Is there a low cost spay/neuter clinic at your local animal shelter? Ours charges about $115 - $120 for shots and spaying that size dog. Of course, that doesn't address the tumor.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Some in this thread said that... at the end of her long post she said she has an intact male and if this baby was spayed she'd come get her. You can have an unspayed bitch around an intact male as long as you get her spayed before she comes into heat or immediately afterwards


Yes... but I would be a nervous wreck about the poor girl getting chased around by my little guy and puppies somehow happening. :uhoh: As I said earlier in my long post, I don't have any experience with females and neither does anyone in my family. My guy does play with the spayed female lab across the street and reacts differently to her than he does to the nonspayed females at dog classes. I have no idea if there is a difference or I'm imagining things. 

I do think it wouldn't be fair to the poor dog to spay her immediately when she might be having other and more important treatments (like heartworm).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's doable  And maybe we could get her spayed before you get her!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Seriously. I can't even express how much you all mean to me. I wouldn't ask for financial help unless I seriously needed it... and to be honest, I'm a bit embarrassed to... but like I said, she seriously needs a home. She will make someone so happy. Every time I see her I smile. 

We took her on a walk with our dogs last night. It went super well. She does pull a little bit, and she also tries to back out of her collar (which is SCARY.) 

Then we went into the backyard. Missy wasn't too thrilled with Sadie back there... Mojo couldn't care less. Mojo's always been great around other dogs, but without knowing Missy's history, it was hard to tell how she'd react. It wasn't good. We did try to bring Sadie in, and Missy just went NUTS. Growling, hair standing up, snarling. Not a good night. I cried a lot. It was super scary, I'd never seen that side of her. Sadie was great with both dogs, including Missy who was spitting all over her. 

We put Missy into her kennel for a little bit, to see how Sadie would interact with Mojo, and she had a great time. She lounged next to him, watching him chew his bone. 

Now I'm in a serious dilemma though. I don't want to keep Missy kenneled up... but I also feel bad keeping Sadie in the garage. We tried letting Miss cool down a little, and letting her out again... but it was just the same. So I think it's MISSY who doesn't get along, not SADIE. I couldn't get Mittens to come out, so I'm not sure how Sadie is around cats. 

She does have a very high prey drive, though. Like I said... the other day she killed a baby bunny in our garage. She was super proud of herself, and left it on the step for me. lol. 

Anyway. Gary just left to go to his brother's wedding rehearsal. He's going to be gone all weekend. I've never been alone this long. It's even longer than the weekend that Steph and Melissa visited... and at least then I had them. Now I have three dogs and I'm alone. I know it's been done (lol, many of you do it all the time) but I'm kinda nervous. And lonely. Oh so lonely. This is gonna be a crappy weekend. Just finished crying. Ugh. 

Back to Sadie. Time to answer some questions:

Karen: I called AND emailed the Central Michigan Labrador Rescue Network. Nothing back from them. This was on June 8th. I also emailed the Purebreed Lab Rescue in Michigan. That was on June 11th. Nothing back from them. The "tumor" is like... a combo of hard and soft. I don't know how to describe it. 

Megora: Honestly, I haven't taken her in for anything. God, I know how selfish I sound... but we can't even afford that much. We've been blowing through our savings just on our bills. We're in major trouble. :-( I don't know why I didn't realize she'd need the clean bill of health to go over the border. 
The fund would be such a great idea. I don't know how I'd repay you all, but I'd certainly find a way. 

I was looking up discount shots and Humane Societies that would help, but the ones I've found are all the way in Detroit.  If this doesn't work out on here I'll give Last Chance a... chance. 

I'd never had a female before we got Maxie. She got along SO WELL with Mojo. Sadie, I don't think, is the typical female. She's very much into humans. LOL. Like I said in the first post, she'll greet you with a toy (or whatever she can find) and loves fetch. 

Paula: Of course I see this AFTER Gary leaves with the camera.  I'll look through the pictures I already have of her to see if I can find one that shows her booby. 

To be honest, when we FIRST found her... her booby just looked a little saggy. I figured she just had puppies or something, but then it grew and swelled. Just that one. 

Melissa: Yes, the people around here I've tried to talk into adopting her said they either didn't have the money for the surgery or didn't know how to handle her after her surgery. Oh, and one witch said she didn't want to put money into her if she wasn't going to have a long time to live (if the tumor is cancerous) ... I was like, that's nice. That wasn't a good day, either. 

Coppers-mom: The local shelters are so rude around here. I called them the day after we found Sadie, and I was BAFFLED at how they were to me. The one in the county I'm from only has like 15 slots for dogs, so I don't think they'd have a spay/neuter clinic. The big one in the next county said they only accept dogs from their county. They don't have a clinic, we tried adopting a dog from there before Maxie and they have a $50 refund after you get your dog fixed at your own vet. 

Anyway... to everyone I didn't address, thank you for the kind words and Sadie thanks you too. Like I said, I don't know how I'm going to repay you all back, but I will. 

To everyone who sent me messages, thank you. I will be responding to them. 

Thanks again everyone. <3


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Please keep us all updated.... and post information if you want to set up a fund. Don't feel bad or embarrassed about it. You are doing good by this dog, and I think it's important to get her checked out and taken care of. Here in mosquitoville, I kinda think the heartworm test needs to come first. I glanced around and saw it costs around $30. I would probably do it through the HS, because they offer the preventives @ $10/month, but only if they themselves do the test. If it is a vet or tech doing the tests, I would also ask them to eyeball the cyst/tumor and see if that is something that looks and feels like trouble or not.

Let us know if you need help. 

The attached link might help - 

http://www.allaboutanimalsrescue.org/spaymichigan/spay_map.html


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry I'm just getting a reply in now! Sadie is sooo sweet! Thank you for caring for her for so long!

As for her and Missy not getting along - don't cry about it! Some dogs just don't get along and never will. It's not your fault, it's not Missy's fault (there could have been some sort of issue with other unspayed females in Missy's past before she came to you). On the other hand, it's GREAT that Mojo gets along with her! I'm sure you can come up with some sort of rotation to keep Missy and Sadie separated... between the kennels, house, garage and backyard. 

If we can get a fund set up to help get her to the vet and hopefully spayed too, I will hapily contribute too!

Jen you're AWESOME!!!! <-- don't forget that!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww Jen you are awesome!!! Don't forget that, as Steph said!

I wish we had more disposable income at the moment so I could pitch you some money...but for the next couple of months all of our money is tied up with new house stuff  I wish I could do more right now... BUT I know that there are many people who could probably spare $5, $10 or even $20 to go towards getting Sadie that clean bill of health... If anyone knows how to set something up for this purpose, please let us know!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jen, you are wonderful. I can't even say how much I admire you and Gary for taking in Sadie.

Of course you don't have money for another dog! Your husband lost his job! How people think you can afford all these tests.. I don't get it.

It is awful that none of the rescues are responding. That makes me sick. Do any have a hotline number? if so, keep leaving messages. and it sucks the Humane Societies/ shelters are so rude. I guess I'd be depressed if I had to work there also.

Please tell us how we can send you some money. People here have come through before.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sadie is a beautiful girl and deserves to be cared for....thank you for looking after her!!!

Count me in if you need some financial help!!!! Just let me know.....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jen, do you have online banking? I'm trying to think of ways to send money that are a little quicker than snail mail...

I can do an Interac E-mail Money Transfer, or do you have a PayPal account? I've never done the PayPal route but if anyone else knows how please share :wavey:!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What about signing up for this: http://www.chipin.com/ 

I'm assuming you have a paypal acct Jen?!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oooh, I DO have paypal! I just signed up for ChipIn.

http://letshelpsadie.chipin.com/sadie

I hope I did it right...

I don't know how much everything will be (yet) so I left that part blank.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, and the ending date... it would only go 30 days ahead.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like it worked!!! Will make a donation at lunch....can't remember my own information!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Link works everyone - thanks Jen! Sadie is very luck to have you on her side.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am trying to donate, but I don't have Paypal and I don't WANT paypal... if there's some way to simply pay with a debit card, I'd like to make a donation.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Woohoo, I forgot about a paypal acct I have that is strictly for my Pinecone research earnings...so I was able to help a little bit


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I am trying to donate, but I don't have Paypal and I don't WANT paypal... if there's some way to simply pay with a debit card, I'd like to make a donation.


I'm pretty sure you have to first link Paypal TO your bank account - there is a few day verification process that has to happen...the other option is credit card...

Definitely get your bank account verified though, it comes in SO handy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't want to link my account to paypal, though. I just want to make a donation! This sucks...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What vet would she have it done at? I could just start an account there and donate over the phone maybe.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Oooh, I DO have paypal! I just signed up for ChipIn.
> 
> http://letshelpsadie.chipin.com/sadie
> 
> ...


Sweet, that was easy. My donation is made!  Jen will you let us know how much the vet ends up costing so we can make sure it's all covered?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I started a new thread - specifically asking for donations for Sadie! Hopefully it gets more people seeing it! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1161351#post1161351


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I am in a similar situation...... Someone dumped a mom and a litter of pups in my yard about a month ago.The initial responses I got from some of the rescues was really disheartening. So I Vaccinated the pups wormed them and was feeding them. The mom went to a farm down the road, but they can't keep her there, because the pups are still here. I have her back now, and since they didn't do anything they were supposed to I am not going to give her back. In the meantime I kept calling all the rescues and posted the pups on pet finder and with my local vet. I was getting scared becasue I wasn't getting any responses, and the pups are starting to get big now.
Finally the Gainesville Pet Rescue responded to me. I offered to keep fostering the pups and the mom, in turn they took over the vet care and feeding them. To date the pups have all been spay or neutered and I have to bring them to three pet adoption days a week.Which I gladly do. Out of 7 pups I am now down to 4 and I think today when I pick up at least one more was supposed to have a home.
Please don't give up and keep calling the rescues. If you can house her till she is adopted even better.Keep working at it and I'm sure someone will come through for you.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I am trying to donate, but I don't have Paypal and I don't WANT paypal... if there's some way to simply pay with a debit card, I'd like to make a donation.



Do you have a Bank of America near you? If you want to deposit $$ into my account, I can make your donation through Paypal with my own donation. PM me if you wanna do that. 

Jen, count me in.. I can't help much but I will definitely throw some into the pot to help you out.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you had anybody check for a microchip?

Crazier things have happenned. The microchip may be able to get her to maybe a rescue group that may have adopted her out, the original breeder, or a previous owner that may be searching for her.

Dirk's Fund once reunited a family ( not by microchip ) with their dog that had been stolen 6 years earlier. 

I would like to think if my dogs were ever stolen and then dumped later, whether it were months or years, that whoever found them would scan them to reunite us.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jenna (Aquaclaracanines) You can PM Jen for her address and send her a check. That is what I am doing. She will get it by Monday.


----------

